# SOUTHAMPTONS BEST FREE WEIGHT GYM



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

HI EVERYONE JUST THOUGHT I`D START A THREAD ABOUT MY NEW GYM OPENING IN SOUTHAMPTON ON WEDS 13TH AUGUST 2008.

ITS TAKEN ALONG TIME TO PUT TOGETHER AND ALOT OF HARDWORK, SLEEPLESS NIGHTS, AND ESPECIALLY THE WRONG TIME TO BE DOING THIS AS I AM DIETING FOR THE BRITISH AGAIN!!!

THIS IS THE ONLY FULLY EQUIPED FREE WEIGHT GYM IN THE SOUTH WITH ALL BRAND NEW EQUIPMENT AND AN EXCELLENT BOXING AND MMA AREA.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice work mate. How long has it taken to bring it all together? Be sure to get some pics on here of the opening.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate if i am ever in the area on business i will pop in for a session....

did you find out about losing your entry into the British if you did the NAC show?


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah spoke to rob le monster & he said there is an amnesty after british . so is cool to do british bud . just pop in anytime


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

where abouts in southampton is it? cost per month?

i live in freemantle atm


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

and the name of it would be a good start lol.......................


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> and the name of it would be a good start lol.......................


It would indeed.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah let us know where.

I live in bitterne.


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry it is called AREA 51 and is 5 waterloo road shirley/ freemantle southampton so15 3aq where GOLDEN RING used to be bud.

It has boxing mma area sparing and all free weights. It is a 5min walk from train station so lower end of shirley!!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i have just been down for a quick look and the place looks great.

they will be doing jacket potatoes and stuff which is a nice touch i think


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Might pop down and check it out when my current membership runs out


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent mate

Well done. I know your pain, Im trying to get my gym open while dieting for the UKBFF British and also qualifying at hypnosis.

But at least it keeps your mind off your diet lol.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good work hope it all goes well, next time I'm in the forest I'll try and have a day over there.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Harry said:


> Good work hope it all goes well, next time I'm in the forest I'll try and have a day over there.


in the forest? i have called my girlfriends lady garden many things and forest is the most polite


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah it does keep ur mind off dieting but then you forget to eat but my mrs always tells me when i need to eat so it make bodybuilding easier when you have someone to help you!!

the gyms only been open 2 days and we are so busy been really good, we have members from our old gym that shut last week called kingsland gym in st marys, southampton so thats a real benefit so we have guarnteed business.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep the gym looks great and will get alot better , waynes done a good job. Hopefully he can pack the place out got my membership last week.


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Niemiec78 - sorry, tried to PM you bud, but Im new to the site it wouldn't let me 

Just signed up to the site and noticed this thread and was hoping you could possibly give me a bit more info about your new gym, Area 51.

I live in Hythe and am always on the look out for decent gyms to train at in the Southampton/New Forest areas as it seems to be one area which is lacking slightly.

Up until recently I was a member of David Lloyd in Nursling, which TBH isn't really what I'm looking for and not to mention the cost I was paying.

The gym facilities there are pretty good and is well equipped with all the essentials (squat rack..etc.) but it's probably not ideal for more serious powerlifting/bodybuilding training.

So in the mean time I've been training between a local sports centre gym here in Hythe and "The Weights Room" over in Eastleigh which I've recently joined as a casual member, although its obviously a bit of drive for me.

Anyway, I just found out about your gym in Shirley and am very interested in joining. I was just wondering if you could tell me a bit about membership options/prices and also maybe a little bit about what you have in terms of equipment..etc.

I know you mentioned that the gym is predominately free weights, but also wondered if you had any of the basic bodybuilding machines as well?

If you could get back to me with some further details, I would greatly appreciate it 

Again, I apologize i couldn't get into contact with you directly - but if you could PM me when you get the chance, would be a great help.

Anyway, best of luck at the British mate - looking great from your pics there, keep up the good work and all the best to you 

Thank you for your time

J


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

BUMP  (sorry).


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm moving to scum next year, sorry, southampton! (pompey lad 'ere).

Any chance of some pics?

i'll need a new gym bodybuilding/powerlifting friendly


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

BUMP....

I agree, some pictures or a website would be great.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

07877 594286 this is the gyms number give him a ring, i dont think he be on here for a while as hes dieting for the show next week. Or just pop in on the way through one day and take a look mate.

oh and skates arent invited


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the gyms probably full of inbreds anyway!

one city, 10 surnames....come on!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> the gyms probably full of inbreds anyway!
> 
> one city, 10 surnames....come on!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ahhhh happy memories! I trained in Southampton (er I mean studied) for three years at World Gym and another gym (can't believe I've forgotton its name - its got a ton of nautilus equipment separate from the main gym and also a swimming pool? You have to go up a load of steps to get to the gym bit?). Did my first 500 pound deadlifts there. 

Hope your new gym does really well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like david llyod.


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

LMAO :laugh:

Thanks for the info Smithy...I'll have to go down and check it out for myself this week or early next week.

Do you currently train there mate?...If so, how you liking it?

Is it free weights only or have they got machines and stuff as well?

BTW, Good job with the bulk there bud, looking good :thumb:

Cheers guys


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to live in Southampton up until about 8 months ago, used to go to zone or accolade or whatever it's called now. Any way think my younger bro uses your gym, will have to come for a work out there when I'm visiting next.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sounds like david llyod.


That's fightin' talk, mister! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Funkyfresh said:


> LMAO :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the info Smithy...I'll have to go down and check it out for myself this week or early next week.
> 
> ...


yep joined the first week, load of free weights and plates , dumbells go up to 75kg i think. Most of the machines are plate loading but all machines are brand new, 2 x squat racks , smith machine, flat and inclined bench, cable cross over, shoulder press, seated row, seated bench press, leg ext and hamstring seated and lying, calf machine seated, lait pulldown, new runner and cross trainner 2 x punch bags amd mma area, thats off the top of head...........

oh and any pompy guys are welcome we even have a machine that removes webbed feet


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

:laugh: lol...

Thanks for the details bud, appreciate it 

Do they have any Leg Press/Hack Squat machine there? (of course Squats are king, just wondering).


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Funkyfresh said:


> :laugh: lol...
> 
> Thanks for the details bud, appreciate it
> 
> Do they have any Leg Press/Hack Squat machine there? (of course Squats are king, just wondering).


yep have leg press mate


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool, thanks again bud.

Will check it out myself very soon


----------



## The_Machine1436114628 (May 11, 2009)

ive been at area 51 since the 19th april and its just the thing for serious lifters.keep up the good work bro....................


----------



## Bigrob9981 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Im Moving to southampton in sept 10.

Will Drop down and check the gym out.


----------

